# Let me draw one of your mantids!



## TheBeesKnees (Mar 5, 2014)

So, I'm an illustrator by day, and wannabe amateur entomologist by night!

Every morning, I have to do a few warm-up sketches to get started before I work on client paid illustrations. I think mantids are really adorable, and drawing insects in kind of something I love doing :]

SO, it might be some fun if you guys could post photos of one or two of the favorite mantids you own currently, or have owned in the past, and I will sketch them and post the drawings here for you! Tell me if it's a male or female, and if you want, tell me about the kind of personality you'd think they'd have! (a little anthropomophising is always fun, right?)

It might just be black and white sketches, or I might slap some color onto them if I'm feeling up for it! It'll really depend on how much energy I have in the morning :]

I doodled my little miss as an example!:







So, go ahead and post a photo of one of your mantids if you'd like, and I may draw them for you!  We'll see how long I can keep this up!

(also, I apologize if this is the wrong forum!)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 5, 2014)

First of all I must say, you have a wonderful talent! I want that pic for my site!!!! please!


----------



## sally (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## TheBeesKnees (Mar 5, 2014)

hibiscusmile said:


> First of all I must say, you have a wonderful talent! I want that pic for my site!!!! please!


You may! All I ask is that you credit me by linking to my art blog, please  http://painting-bees.tumblr.com (And thank you for the kind words!!)

@Sally: Oh gosh, is that a female orchid with a tiny male on her back? Hahaha that prince charming is the tiniest prince! Sweet looking pair :&gt; They'll be fun to sketch!


----------



## HungryGhost (Mar 5, 2014)

You're good! Here's my bud wing Amelia if you want to give her a try.


----------



## Sticky (Mar 5, 2014)

Can I send a pic to an email address? This site wont accept my pictures for some reason. Pm me.(personal message).


----------



## bobericc (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh please draw me a cool chaeta  






Would be great if you could add a rhombo in there too!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 5, 2014)

She will be sorry she asked this soon! we all want them!

ps, do you have a facebook page? I will show you off there.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 5, 2014)

this is a really nice thing to do, i cant wait to see some of them


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 5, 2014)

My very sweet Male Lobata. he was my favorite to photograph. he had the most gorgeous bug eyes and loved posing for the camera

https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t31/p180x540/965603_672980272717526_742312487_o.jpg

... the only way i could get the picture on here was to put a link...


----------



## sally (Mar 5, 2014)

TheBeesKnees said:


> You may! All I ask is that you credit me by linking to my art blog, please  http://painting-bees.tumblr.com (And thank you for the kind words!!) @Sally: Oh gosh, is that a female orchid with a tiny male on her back? Hahaha that prince charming is the tiniest prince! Sweet looking pair :&gt; They'll be fun to sketch!


Yes, my Orchid pair. They are adorable


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Here is my sweet female ghost, Phoebe:









Your drawings are very, very good, and so cute!  Like Rebecca said, you will soon be regretting this though... :lol: 

~Wolfie


----------



## Paradoxica (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's a pic I ended up not submitting for the calendar contest:






Female on left, male on right.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 5, 2014)

Female is green and male is brown he is shy.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Mar 5, 2014)

Here is Athena, my angry little warrior.


----------



## Paradoxica (Mar 5, 2014)

PlayingMantis said:


> Here is Athena, my angry little warrior.


Sounds like Athena should have been named Sparta


----------



## TheBeesKnees (Mar 5, 2014)

wow! I'm glad there's so much interest! * U* I'll be doing at least one a day, so keep postin' photos if you want to see one of your babes doodled!  
Here's a sketch for you, Sally!:





I think the poor boy saw his life flash before his eyes upon receiving that big kiss on his tiny face!
(also, orchid mantises are frilliest mantises!)


----------



## sally (Mar 5, 2014)

That is awesome!!! Thanks so much. You are so talented  This captures their personalities so much.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Mar 5, 2014)

OMG You are so talented 100% agreed.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh, the picture of the orchids is so cute! You are so talented.  



Paradoxica said:


> Sounds like Athena should have been named Sparta


Or Ares. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2014)

love it, love it!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 6, 2014)

We can take a screen shot and keep the photos right Thebeesknees


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 6, 2014)

sally's came out amazing, how awesome


----------



## twolfe (Mar 7, 2014)

Very cool! I hope you can market these.


----------

